# State swait is = to sbwait?



## klabacita (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi people.

  I have some process that time to time they appear in "sbwait" state, reading man top:

NOTES
       The "ABANDONED" state (known in the kernel as "SWAIT")  was  abandoned, thus the name.  A process should never end up in this state.

  We are speaking about the same term? or is different meaning?

  FreeBSD 7.0-p6 i386, thanks for your time!!!


----------



## Maledictus (Apr 7, 2009)

http://fxr.watson.org/fxr/source/kern/uipc_sockbuf.c?im=bigexcerpts#L124

It's waiting on a socket.


----------



## klabacita (Apr 8, 2009)

Them we are speaking about the same meaning, I have to find why some daemons get into that state.

  Thanks Maledictus for your info.


----------



## Djn (Apr 8, 2009)

No - sbwait is a perfectly normal, legal, state. Daemons get into it because they're waiting for anything to happen on the socket(s) they are listening to.


----------

